# Storage Containers for HO Rolling Stock/Locos



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I transferred all of my Rolling Stock and Locos from the larger cardboard boxes they were stored in, over to two plastic storage containers.

I did a search and only found this as a storage unit... a heavy duty cardboard box with a plastic/foam lining

http://ppw-aline.com/hobbytote.htm

Is this the only thing that is out there? What are some other examples of what people have made or if there is something that is commercially available?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

hoscale37 said:


> I transferred all of my Rolling Stock and Locos from the larger cardboard boxes they were stored in, over to two plastic storage containers.
> 
> I did a search and only found this as a storage unit... a heavy duty cardboard box with a plastic/foam lining
> 
> ...


Somewhere on the site is a thread about different storage containers that members came up with.
Somewhere? 
I think our search feature sucks as it never seems to work right for me.

TJ might be able to find it, he is good at that.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Old Carnac puts his hand to his head, closes his eye, and ... whammo ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6678

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5810


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I looked at those threads- heavy cardboard only lasts so long before it wears out....

Hmmm.... now my wheels are turning.....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I use clear plastic small bins (with snap lids) from Walmart to store some of my trains. I wrap each train car individually in a small micro-fiber towel (like the bundled set you'd buy in the auto department for car washing), and then put 5 or 6 cars in each bin.

TJ


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

TJ- Yeah, I saw that you had mentioned that. 


I'm just wondering; and I want to throw this out there-- if I was to create a type of "Custom" Padded plastic storage container as an alternative to the cardboarded storage container that is for sale on a few websites... how much of market would there be for something like this?


----------

